
To boldly go: Ars explores 45 years of Star Trek - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/#!/science/news/2011/09/to-boldly-go-ars-explores-45-years-of-star-trek.ars
======
pan69
I have been a Star Trek fan for many years but I'm not much of a scientist. I
learned something not so long ago about Star Trek that literally blew my mind.
Everything you see in Star Trek, every series, movie, etc. takes only place in
our galaxy. The four quadrants (alpha, delta, gamma, etc.) refer to a quadrant
of our galaxy, not the universe. Apparently there are billions of galaxies out
there...

~~~
cluboholic
and actually mostly all eps/movies take place in the alpha quadrant except
voyager and a bit of ds9.

